# Anyone want to catch a bunch of fish



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I am off for nine days after today and wanted to go down to Port Mansfield and load the boat with good eating fish. Last year we caught sheephead until we where tired of catching them. Then we cuaght black drum from keepers to giants, then it was red fish on live shrimp. Went in for lunch and cleaned fish and took a small nap and did it all over again in the evening. Only difference it was speckled trout on every cast with live shrimp and no red fish in the evening. Wore them out every day. Fished offshore three days and caught red snapper and aj;s and hooked a huge mako.


----------



## oscare66 (Mar 9, 2011)

Where do you live...??


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I live In Klien near Tomball but I travel to catch fish. Lake Cooper is up by Gainsville and will be no crowd until the word gets out about the big cats I catch there every year. We release over 20 lbs. YOu will have plenty between 10-20lbs to keep unless you get your personal best monster.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Was also interested in Port Mansfield if anyone wanted to go


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

What kinda boat do you have?


----------



## FriscoDad (Jul 25, 2010)

Sent you a PM. Interested in Cooper (now or in the future) as I live in the North Dallas suburbs so closer for me. Have to plan in advance for coastal trips but am interested in future.....Thanks


----------

